# Where to Get Wedding Albums Printed? (yes, I searched)



## astrostu (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, wasn't quite sure where to post this. Anyway ...


Printing remastered wedding photos of my parents from 40 years ago. Was going to go with Mpix because that's what most people tend to recommend for prints. They offer a black leather book, 8x8" prints, for somewhere around $150.


But then I was doing a bit of looking around and saw some other places that seem like they could do a better or more professional-looking job. The three I found with a basic Google'ing were Bay Photo Lab, Nation's Photo Lab, and Adorama Pix. The first one would be around $250-300 for 24 photos, middle around $150, and Adorama around $100.  Found a few others by searching here, White House Custom Color, Miller's Pro Imaging, APS Pro Lab, H&H (though they can't deliver w/in 10 days)).


A benefit with going elsewhere is that Mpix is fixed at 24 shots (or 10), while I'd prefer to get rid of 2 of them so be down to 22. But otherwise, I really have no idea, so I thought I'd ask if any of you have experience with any of these and can recommend a leather album or specifically recommend against a company.


(Edited to add: I'll be sending this to the printer likely by Sunday. But I need it printed and shipped and delivered to Ohio no later than Nov. 21, 10 days later ... so some labs (H&H) are out.)


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2012)

Mpix is a consumer grade outlet.

Mpix.com and MpixPro.com are owned and operated by Miller's Professional Imaging


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2012)

Try Black River Imaging.  They have a free software you can use to design your album (if you need to design it to add borders and put several photos on one page).  Whatever you choose, you have to pay premium price.  You are not giving your self enough time to process it.  You have to pay extra for quick turn around and fast shipping.


----------



## astrostu (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Keith, nice to see you still around (and linking occasionally to my lunar photography guide  ).  Problem with Mpix Pro is that I don't have a studio and can't really be considered a professional to use their service.  Mpix is still an option and my default, though.

Robin, I looked there but I guess I didn't scroll down far enough and see their albums.  Looks like their pricing is in the same neighborhood (~$150-200).

FYI, the photos are done.  I've been working on them for the last five years to restore them.  And _anything_ I do, even if it's just printing 8x8" at Costco, will look better than just the 4" polaroids they have.  For layout, I really don't have enough photos nor variety to do nice designs (like 2-page spread of the rings with small engagement-type shots to the side).  It's going to really just be a basic one photo, 8"x8", per page.  But I do realize I'm pushing it on time ...

And FYI II: Here's the restoration work.  I was considering posting a thread here on asking for any critiques, but I have half a dozen volunteers who've offered to look more in-depth at them so figured that'd be better.  But feel free to offer critiques if you want.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

Adorama's books are a great quality album for the price point. I use them often with extremely budget conscious clients. 
Any of the labs such as Bay, etc are going to be a great option. WHCC Is MUCH loved by many of the professionals starting out. They seem to be very easy for them to match their calibration to. 

If you aren't calibrated or you are unsure of your calibration to print make sure you order a couple of test prints. It'd be quite a disappointment to get back an album to find out your calibration is a big problem.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 9, 2012)

I like some of the restoration but not all.  The first one is definitely good.  The rest are not as good IMO.  The pink and green look so flat and dont look real.  The blue on the eyes look too bright and flat as well.

Personally I would have made it bigger (interpolate), sharpen, turn it to B&W.    No23 where you made it B&W looks the best IMO!


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 9, 2012)

Blurb.com is amazing and super easy to use and makes great photo books


----------



## CCericola (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you need a consumer-friendly vender or are you a business and have the ability to open an account with the pro album companies? If the latter I have used Kiss Albums, Finao, and Queensberry for albums. There is also Albums, Inc, Album Crafters, Collages.net, GraphiStudio. If you look at the vender list at Imaging USA you will see all the major album companies and Printers.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 9, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Blurb.com is amazing and super easy to use and makes great photo books



Blurb isn't my first choice for quality books.


----------



## astrostu (Nov 9, 2012)

Christina - Nope, I'm not a business.  I'm what you'd classify as a "semi-pro / pro" in that I've been paid for my photography work, companies have bought my work, and I've consulted, but the amount of money made has not exceeded the amount of money I've put in.  Plus it's not my career.

I basically need something that's good quality and looks nice and doesn't feel cheap that will contain 24 8x8" photos.


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2012)

astrostu said:


> Problem with Mpix Pro is that I don't have a studio and can't really be considered a professional to use their service.


Having a studio is not a requirement for MpixPro or Miller's. I bet you would qualify on the basis of your semi pro/pro status.


----------

